# Question About the IBCC Equivalence Certificate



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

As is mentioned in the sticky topic, one of the main requirements that makes one eligible to apply to med schools in Pak is having a high school diploma and having that diploma converted to the IBCC scale of 1100 (score should be greater than 660).

How exactly do I get this certificate from the US? I am not familiar with any mailing address or anything. Any help? (Sorry if this has been mentioned in some thread before; I am a new to the forums).

Now, here's the big problem... I am in the US, and I will be graduating next year in June. However, I wish to apply to AKU this year (their deadline is March). Obviously I need to get an IBCC Equivalence Certificate before I can apply, but how will that be possible before March since I wouldn't have completed my diploma till June? Is it possible to get in touch with the IBCC before I get my diploma, mail them my transcript, and get THAT converted to an equivalence certificate? 
Any suggestions?

Thanks! #nerd

Alright, I did some fishing after posting this thread and found the IBCC website... but I'm still very confused.
I saw that they deduct 20% (10% if I take AP classes... I'm going to be taking AP Chemistry and AP Psych this year, wonder if that'd help?)... and I also read that the IBCC look at 10 subjects: 11th gr. Bio, Chem, Phy, Eng, and 12th gr. Bio, Chem, Phy, Eng and 2 electives.

Now I'm very worried because I am also graduating from high school in 3 years which means I took Bio (with lab) in 9th grade, Chem over the summer, Physics in 10th grade, and now I'm gonna take AP Chem in 11th (technically 12th) grade... I will have taken both English 11 and 12 (so not worried about those). Do I even QUALIFY for an equivalence? 
:argh:

Do you think the IBCC folks will take into consideration that I graduated in 3 years? #sad
P.S. Sorry about the double post... it wouldn't let me edit.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

paddu said:


> How exactly do I get this certificate from the US? I am not familiar with any mailing address or anything. Any help? (Sorry if this has been mentioned in some thread before; I am a new to the forums).


In order to get an IBCC certificate made you need to either hand deliver or mail in all of the required documents to one of the IBCC centers here in Pakistan. Hand delivering would be the better option as it decreases the chances of things getting lost or misplaced. If you have any family members or close friends ask them to help you out...if not go ahead and mail it, but just call and follow up to make sure that they received everything.



paddu said:


> Now, here's the big problem... I am in the US, and I will be graduating next year in June. However, I wish to apply to AKU this year (their deadline is March). Obviously I need to get an IBCC Equivalence Certificate before I can apply, but how will that be possible before March since I wouldn't have completed my diploma till June? Is it possible to get in touch with the IBCC before I get my diploma, mail them my transcript, and get THAT converted to an equivalence certificate?
> Any suggestions?


There is no way to get an IBCC certificate made without a high school diploma, so you would have to wait until after graduation to start the IBCC process. Meaning that you would have to apply for the following year.



paddu said:


> Now I'm very worried because I am also graduating from high school in 3 years which means I took Bio (with lab) in 9th grade, Chem over the summer, Physics in 10th grade, and now I'm gonna take AP Chem in 11th (technically 12th) grade... I will have taken both English 11 and 12 (so not worried about those). Do I even QUALIFY for an equivalence?


Yes, because you have taken english and 1 full year of every science (bio, chem and physics) you will meet the requirements for IBCC equivalence.

**I'm moving these posts in to: http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/29-ibcc-equivalence-pakistan-medical-colleges.html
This thread has tons of info about the IBCC process so take a look through it if you have any other questions related to IBCC equivalence. It has the addresses and contact info for all of the IBCC centers on the first page of the thread.


----------



## paddu (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you so much for your reply, MedGrunt.
Really appreciate it.


----------



## haby7 (May 15, 2011)

some 1 plzz help me regarding IBCC ....i just gt ma IBCC equivalence from karachi branch & My original result is 4 C's in A level while 6 A's in IGCSE. As par IBCC rules my 5 olevels and 3 Alevels grades must b taken in account therefore my total percentage for Pre-medical becomes 77.45 and 852 marks. IBCC didnt not provide separate equivalence certificates/separate marks for each A and O level but It just provided me with 1 equivalence certificate with aggregated marks and total percentage for both A and O levels which is 77.45% but in order to apply in any University(NUST in ma case) I need separate marks for matriculation and FSC (Pre-medical).Do I have to calculate these marks on my own with some formula or there is some other procedure and how can I sort this out.Plz reply ASAP


----------



## hania (Nov 30, 2011)

*want eqvilance worried*

i want to eqvilance certificate for o level pre- medical but i have haven't given maths subject and now i have to apply for secondary education without wasting my year and o level paper session is now in may June is there any possible way to get eqvilance


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

hania said:


> i want to eqvilance certificate for o level pre- medical but i have haven't given maths subject and now i have to apply for secondary education without wasting my year and o level paper session is now in may June is there any possible way to get eqvilance


Hi hania!
IBCC requires 8 subjects from O Levels (if you do O Levels from Pakistan).
Quoting from their Criteria,
*" GRADES FOR British System

A.	GCE ?O? Level , GCSE, IGCSE and Equivalent:
i)	For conversion into SSC equivalent marks (grades of all the eight/ five subjects will be calculated for conversion into Pakistani marks.
ii)	To qualify for Science Group Physics, Chemistry Mathematics and Biology/Computer Science are pre-requisite."*

Are you doing Inter or A-levels? If you are doing A-levels, then don't worry because you can always have the equivalency of both O- and A-level combined.
But if you are doing Inter then try to ask the college if submitting O-Level Equivalency is really a pre-requisite......maybe you can tell them about your problem?

Hope this helps,
Sincerely,
Iqrarocks!


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

I got equivalence of Olevels ,got 83.11%,now what will they do for calculating A levels,means how they will combine both.? does it make any difference?


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

amerhch said:


> I got equivalence of Olevels ,got 83.11%,now what will they do for calculating A levels,means how they will combine both.? does it make any difference?


^What you have now is the _General Science_ Equivalency.
What you will have after A-levels insha Allah is the _Pre-Med_ Equivalency #happy 

I really don't know about their formula.....but there is a medstudentz member saeedanjum (thanks!!!!) who has repeatedly mentioned the formula in the forum.

Does it make a difference?
Yes! You need at least 660/1100 Pre Med Equivalency in order to study in _any_ medical college in Pakistan. 

Hope this helps.#happy


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

@ iqrarocks....but in their form i think by mistake i tick marked pre med column instead of general science,as i was confused,do you think it still works the same?thanks a lot for sparing time.


----------



## Junaid Junejo (May 24, 2012)

*IBCC EQUIVALENCE CERTIFICATE PAYMENT PROCEDURE*

I am here to ask if anyone can tell me the procedure of paying for the IBCC Equivalence Certificate fees. I also want to ask that if I want a separate mark for each (Matriculation, 11th grade and 12th) NUST, for instance. What action should be taken in this regard? Please reply as soon as possible! I desperately need help. Thanks.


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

iqrarocks said:


> ^I really don't know about their formula.....but there is a medstudentz member saeedanjum (thanks!!!!) who has repeatedly mentioned the formula in the forum.


Thanks Iqraroks,

amerhch, IBCC use 8 O-Level subjects and 3 A-Level subjects to calculate FSc marks. Let us assume that you have 7 A and a B in your O-Levels. If you get 2 A and a B in your A-Level then your IBCC will calculate the marks as below:

O-Level Equivalency: (7*85 + 1*75 ) = 670 out of 800 and your percentage is 83.75% 
So your marks out of 900 will be 753

A-Level Equivalency: (7*85 + 1*75) + (2*85 + 1*75) = 915 out of 1100

For students who have passed their GCSE, IBCC only use 5 O-Levels. Foreign students dont need to have Pak St, Islamiat and Urdu at their GCSE Level.



Here is a detailed example from IBCC:




*IGCSE/GCE ‘O’ level*



*Grades*

*Pak. Marks*
*A**

90
A
85
B
75
C
65
D
55
E
45
F (before June 2010)
40
G (before June 2010)
35





*(For Medical/Pre-Engineering Group) Subject of GCE ‘O’ level *
*Grade*
*Pak Marks*
English Language 
A*
90
Urdu
A*
90
Islamiyat 
A*
90
Pakistan Studies
A*
90
Physics
A*
90
Chemistry
A*
90
Biology
A*
90
Mathematics/Computer Studies/I.T/ICT

A*
90
*TOTAL*
*720*





Total = 
720 ? 900 = 810/900 
800






*(For Medical/Pre-Engineering Group) Subject of GCE ‘O’ level *
*Grade*
*Pak Marks*
English Language 
A*
90
Urdu
A*
90
Islamiyat 
A*
90
Pakistan Studies
A*
90
Physics
A*
90
Chemistry
A*
90
Biology
A*
90
Mathematics
A*
90
*TOTAL*
*720*
*Subject of GCE ‘A’ level*
Physics
A*
90
Chemistry
A*
90
Biology or Mathematics
A*
90
*TOTAL*
*270*
























*Total *

990 ? 1100 = 990/1100 (Pre-Medical / Pre-Engineering group)
1100


----------



## saadiiboi (Oct 9, 2012)

*Regarding O-Level Equvilance!!*

I just wanted to know that is it possible to get an equvilance certificate for 7 O-level subjects?? Please someone help me on that!!
currently i am student of media communication in University of lahore and they are asking for the equvilance.
So please kindly guide me on that.

Regards,
Saad


----------



## Jzehra29 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hello 
I have done my grade 11 from Dubai UAE from British cirriculam (Cambridge examinations) in English as a second language, math, physics, chemistry,biology, environmental management, urdu, Ict, 
it wasn't necessary to study gr 12 in Dubai as they accept grade 11 in university ND provide a foundation program 
Due to some circumstances I shifted to Pakistan Karachi and here I got admission in kasbit university they accepted my certificates nd asked me to get an equivalence certificates as early as possible 
But as I have done done 12 over here I'm facing some issues can u please guide me and help me out


----------



## crazycakes (Feb 13, 2021)

paddu said:


> As is mentioned in the sticky topic, one of the main requirements that makes one eligible to apply to med schools in Pak is having a high school diploma and having that diploma converted to the IBCC scale of 1100 (score should be greater than 660).
> 
> How exactly do I get this certificate from the US? I am not familiar with any mailing address or anything. Any help? (Sorry if this has been mentioned in some thread before; I am a new to the forums).
> 
> ...


please go check my most recent discussion in the Pakistan medical school forum. Its called "HEC, PTAP, Foreigners applying to Pakistan. Read this first". I made the discussion last night and think its very important for you to check it out since you are a USA national applying to Pakistan.


----------



## farahriz (Jun 9, 2021)

saeedanjum said:


> Thanks Iqraroks,
> 
> amerhch, IBCC use 8 O-Level subjects and 3 A-Level subjects to calculate FSc marks. Let us assume that you have 7 A and a B in your O-Levels. If you get 2 A and a B in your A-Level then your IBCC will calculate the marks as below:
> 
> ...


Hi


saeedanjum said:


> Thanks Iqraroks,
> 
> amerhch, IBCC use 8 O-Level subjects and 3 A-Level subjects to calculate FSc marks. Let us assume that you have 7 A and a B in your O-Levels. If you get 2 A and a B in your A-Level then your IBCC will calculate the marks as below:
> 
> ...




Hi im a foreign student ( indian) and i have done my IGCSE and finished Alevels this year.
My friend suggested me to get my certificate for IBCC equivalance for my Alevels because i will further study for my university in Pakistan.
The thing im really confused about is that IGCSE has more grading than Olevels and for my 6 subjects in IGCSE i have grades above Except for maths (i got F) and physics(i got G)
even tho i am being passed by those grades but for my IBCC equivalance, F and G are not applicable so will i have to repeat those 2 subjects again? and would it create more other problem for me?
please someone help me and guide me with that as i am stuck and i need some help..
thanks#anxiousindian


----------

